# Whos ya daddy - and what plugins do you use :)



## planetWayne (26 May 2008)

Ok,
forgetting the first bit -  - I was interested in what Sketchup plugins people use here?


I've only a few that I've picked up over a while,


*Cut List Generator* - Picked that one up from here - gives a list of component blanks ready for cutting (or ordering!)
*Kerkythea* - Exports your model to Kerkythea for full on photo (ish) raytracing.
*Onion Dome* - Creates domes - think of Aladdin, and the roofs of the towers in the Kings Palace. Onion Domes 
*Bezier Curves* - Draws Curves 
and *DrawHelix* - to creates spirals.

Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 May 2008)

Which "cutlist generator"?

Purge All
Bezier
Tube Along a Path
Joint Push/Pull
Soap Skin bubble
Unfold
points_cloud_triangulation.rb
pathcopy.rb
hypersnap.rb
divide_cpoint.rb 
CALC.rb 
CenterPointTool.rb
bezierspline.rb 
Bezierspline.zip 
bez-patch.rb 
BZ__BSplineU.rb 
BZ__CubicBezier.rb 
BZ__Divider.rb 
applyTo.rb
TextTag.rb
time.rb 
timetrack.rb 
weld.rb
...


----------



## Shultzy (26 May 2008)

Dave, you've forgotten the AskDaveR.rb, very useful but I guess you are too advanced for it  :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 May 2008)

Shultzy":332rdahr said:


> Dave, you've forgotten the AskDaveR.rb, very useful but I guess you are too advanced for it  :wink:



:lol: :lol: No, I'm not too advanced for it but when I use it, SWMBO accuses me of talking to myself. :lol: :wink:


----------



## mr (27 May 2008)

I wish I could make sketchup work for me. 
Dave You've tried it still makes no sense. Give me pen n paper any day. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## planetWayne (27 May 2008)

Hiya Dave,
The cut list plug in I have is 'Cut List and Materials 3.3'

seems to work so far (well I've just ordered a chunk of wood off it so I hope so!)

curiously - whats Soap Skin and Points Cloud all about? Exotic wood carving maybe ?


As a bit of an idea - could we have a 'sticky post' with plugin examples and downloads? - can ukworkshop host pictures or do we have to rely on flickr or an external site? (I've got a gallery space if we need it). I saw a recent one with TubeAlongPath with the pie crust example you did the other day.

Thats if everyone's up for it ?



Cheery

Wayne.


----------



## whoops! (28 May 2008)

Erm, 

Excuse the complete lack of knowledge ( but I am trying ](*,) ), but do any of these plug-in's work with apple macs?


oh, and what's a plug in? :roll:

Decklan


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 May 2008)

whoops!":kjo2os6d said:


> Erm,
> 
> Excuse the complete lack of knowledge ( but I am trying ](*,) ), but do any of these plug-in's work with apple macs?
> 
> ...



Yes, these plugins work on Mac. Plugins extend the abilities or automate operations in SketchUp.

Wayne, Points Cloud reads a text file of coordinates and places guide point (construction points). It will also triangulate between the points if desired. It was intended for enter geographic data to generate topography. I use it for things like locating holes when there are a lot of them.

Soap Skin bubble creates compound curves among other things. I used it to draw the headboard in the following images.


----------



## whoops! (29 May 2008)

thanks for that Dave, don't want to massage your ego or anything....but that's damned impressive!! I will be checking this forum out more, I'm usually stuck in the tools section.

I have no real issue with the making of things, but always critisize myself for lack of diverse design. I find myself often limited by a detailed plan, I do draw plans out, but the form tends to take on a more linear shape. This will be a great learning curve if I can get to grips with all the computer stuff. 

Problem is computers tend to make me go bug eyed!! :shock: 

Decklan.


----------



## ddashk (31 May 2008)

how is soapskin different from sandbox?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Jun 2008)

ddashk":3fwvuegh said:


> how is soapskin different from sandbox?



The Sandbox tools are designed for doing terrain sorts of drawings. Soapskin is designed to stretch skin between edges like stretching a tent over a frame.

Sandbox only works horizontally, too.


----------

